# Harcourt sands



## urbanisle

Hello, my first post so feel free to rip me to pieces 

Access, Not easy its got security and its tight. Or so i was told ! 

Story..
An old advertisment for Harcourt Sands now derelict and abandoned ... 

Set in award-winning gardens that stretch down to a sandy beach, ideal for strolls and views across the Solent. Indoor pool includes a super flume, bubble pool and sauna. Outdoor pool is open from end of May to end of August. Children will enjoy the Toboggan Run and their own programme of fun activities. Other attractions include short-mat bowling, archery, gentle fun-fitness, line dancing, tea dances, championship 3 rink indoor bowls and bingo. Plus evening entertainment with top class cabaret and live dance band. Chalets include ensuite shower or bathroom, tea and coffee facilities, colour TV, fresh towels and soap, and bed linen. Ambassador Chalets (available at a supplement) are furnished to a higher standard and include Teletext TV, hairdryer, radio-alarm, a welcoming bottle of sparkling wine, chocolates and fruit basket. Ambassador Plus also includes refrigerator.

In the future ?

TDP are appointed by the landowner to manage the redevelopment of a redundant holiday village on the Isle of Wight covering an area of about 12 hectares (30 acres).

The site has the benefit of a mature parkland setting fronting onto an unspoilt stretch of beach with magnificent views across The Solent. We have commissioned a considerable amount of market analysis to support a Business Plan that promotes a mix of uses on the site including high quality holiday accommodation.

We are currently co-ordinating the design team in the preparation of a master plan ahead of submitting a planning application.

The proposed scheme will comprise a variety of accommodation from detached houses to serviced apartments. The proposal includes sport, leisure and other recreational uses. Its aim is to become the foremost holiday location on the Isle of Wight and to spearhead the Island’s renaissance as a tourist destination



SAM_0259 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0330 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0331 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0325 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0323 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0320 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0307 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0311 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0306 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0298 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0299 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0300 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0286 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0288 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0284 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0285 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0278 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0272 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0273 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0264 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0269 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0263 by urbanisle, on Flickr


Hope you all enjoy the pictures if this all works!


----------



## themousepolice

really good 1st posting mate, puts my dribble to shame... large purple pineapple anyone ?


----------



## alex76

Nicely done mate for your first post well done chap….
And the boss liking it to that’s got to be an added bonus :spinny:


----------



## kathyms

*first report*

hi, a very good first report. it reminded me of a holliday in 1960 at butlins skegness its changed a lot there now. look forward to your next post.


----------



## urban phantom

Nice one mate looks a great explore verry nice job thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69

Excellant report,well done for doing this one.


----------



## sparky.

hey buddy awsome pics ive been meaning to take a look at this site for a while now looks good


----------



## urbanisle

*more pics*

If you want to see more..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/urbanisle/


----------



## ChrisR

Nice one!

I'd thought about checking it out when I was visiting my parents on the island once but I heard it was already gone... god knows why I was told that now that I see it's obviously still there!


----------



## Snips86x

This is a great first post! I'll have a giant purple pineapple!


----------



## Urban Mole

Good first post chap.

Did you see any sign of security when you were there?


----------



## dobbo79

Great first post - great pics...
I love old camp sites and stuff like this....well done.....

*runs off with big, purple pineapple strapped to her back*
:jiggy:


----------



## urbanisle

Thanks for all your comments. The site has security, i visited the day before to check it out. See photo. I went back the following day and found the site free of any security as i went round 




SAM_0262 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0266 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0333 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0304 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0303 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0283 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0266 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0264 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0327 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0329 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0328 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0324 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0321 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0319 by urbanisle, on Flickr



SAM_0316 by urbanisle, on Flickr


----------



## Em_Ux

Looks a good explore.

Thanks for posting


----------



## Foxylady

Great first post, Urbanisle. Excellent pics...I love the shells left on the window ledge.
Welcome to DP, btw.


----------



## Lurkingwitch

Excellent first report and great piccies. Look forward to future reports!


----------



## leepey74

This looks very familiar!! I think i stayed here with my family when i was a child.

Sure my parents have photos of it laying around, so will endeavour to find them and post them on 

Nice Pics


----------



## Zotez

Brilliant report, no ripping to pieces needed!


----------



## bilbo

Excellent post.

My wife and my mum used to work there years ago when it was a Haven park and I remember walking round those places when they were full of people. Seems so sad to see it in such a state now but I may have to have another wander round the park before it gets 'modernised'


----------



## Acebikerchick

Oh wow, what a place, brilliant first post, should be proud of yourself. Now youve got the bug!!!!


----------



## Superkoz

I think I have stayed there in the past. Did it used to go under a different name??


----------



## urbanisle

Superkoz said:


> I think I have stayed there in the past. Did it used to go under a different name??



It used to be two sites warners st clair was the other name. Then changed to haven harcourt sands when both sites merged together.


----------



## naomimae1

*Bring back Harcourt!!*

Hey, Loving the pictures and update of whats happening, me and the rest of my family have been waiting to find out more about what going to happen with the very much loved holiday park, we went there for 13years running, once or twice a year. 
A couple of years ago myself and a friend snuck into the grounds and took some photos- so sad to see it all burnt now with the old chairs still stacked up and burnt in the ballroom. When i went sercurity were definetly there, as we got caught trespassing by the guard who escorted us out!


----------



## Lolpeacock

Warners St Clair and Puckpool. Stayed there in the sixties. Sad to see it in such lonely state.


----------



## TeeJF

I WANT that pineapple for my garden!


----------



## nelly

Nice 1st report  Sad to see Spongebob's house in that condition though


----------



## Garrattmark

Great pics reminded me of my visit to butlins filey after closure very sad too see as you can imagine the park full of holidaymakers having a good time


----------



## kathyms

*butlins*



Garrattmark said:


> Great pics reminded me of my visit to butlins filey after closure very sad too see as you can imagine the park full of holidaymakers having a good time



i was thinking the same.


----------



## devman

Great set of pictures, always sad looking at it in this state of decay, but also glad to see it hasn't really got any worse! First visited in 1991 when it was owned by Warners (when I was only 6), a couple of times when it was Haven, and they'd built the abseiling tower and toboggan run. Last Haven visit they were refurbing the old chalets behind the restaurants. 

Last visited when it'd been taken over by 'Renowned' and it was slowly deterioting by that point. The big orange pineaple had been painted purple for some unknown reason (as you can see in the pics). Pity some of it can't be renovated, was a really nice camp, you could see the solent from every chalet right up to the top of the range 'Ambassador' chalets at the back of the camp.


----------



## urbanisle

devman said:


> Great set of pictures, always sad looking at it in this state of decay, but also glad to see it hasn't really got any worse! First visited in 1991 when it was owned by Warners (when I was only 6), a couple of times when it was Haven, and they'd built the abseiling tower and toboggan run. Last Haven visit they were refurbing the old chalets behind the restaurants.
> 
> Last visited when it'd been taken over by 'Renowned' and it was slowly deterioting by that point. The big orange pineaple had been painted purple for some unknown reason (as you can see in the pics). Pity some of it can't be renovated, was a really nice camp, you could see the solent from every chalet right up to the top of the range 'Ambassador' chalets at the back of the camp.



Thanks, Lots of holiday camps in prime locations seem to get the slowly deterioting treatment. It seems the owners are only intrested in the prime land for building. I guess this site like many others will be left to rot and be a eyesore until the planners give in and allow a change of use and pass plans for expensive houses with prime sea views. I believe this site is owned along with a few other disused campsites by the same company....


----------



## smiler

TeeJF said:


> I WANT that pineapple for my garden!




*[I]I Want the Pineapple to live in[/I]*, Enjoyed your report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## Black Shuck

Very very well done Urban, I'm seriously impressed, that's a cracking report for a newbie.


----------



## tattooed

Cooooooooooool photos!


----------



## Pincheck

why would you expect a rippingvery interesting nicely done mate keep it up


----------



## urbanisle

I am thinking of doing a revisit soon. It's still as i left it on my last visit. But i have noticed some people working on keeping the grounds up together ? Ride on mowers being used on site ? will post some pics of what i find very soon ...


----------



## tonyque2

Would be good to see an update on this, cheers


----------



## mersonwhoopie

Please tell me you went on the giant slide!?


----------



## urbanisle

Just happened to be passing the place today and the gate was open 

Had a good look round but had to use all methods of stealth to avoid onsite security

The site is much the same as my last visit. 2 members of security on site this time ! 
Not long into my revist and i was spotted by one who gave chase on a small tractor 
Lets just say i managed to give him the slip but had to hide in a bush.
From my new vantage point i could see the security men looking round the site trying to locate me 

I managed to get a few pictures before it started raining.
I decided to leave giving myself up to the security men on my way out. 
After a telling off from security i was shown to the gate.
I think they found it as funny as i did, cheers guys 




SAM_0562 by urbanisle, on Flickr

No climbing fences today




SAM_0563 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Harcourt cottage




SAM_0564 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Provision store




SAM_0565 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Ice cream anyone ?




SAM_0566 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Empty chlorine containers




SAM_0567 by urbanisle, on Flickr

Discarded boiler 




SAM_0568 by urbanisle, on Flickr

The site, looking just the same as before




SAM_0569 by urbanisle, on Flickr

The bushes i used as cover




SAM_0570 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0571 by urbanisle, on Flickr




SAM_0572 by urbanisle, on Flickr

The Nice security man did tell me that nothing was happening with the site.


----------



## tonyque2

Thanks for the update on this - hope it didn't cause you too much hassle with security


----------



## urbanisle

tonyque2 said:


> Thanks for the update on this - hope it didn't cause you too much hassle with security



Not a problem, with the gate open it was just asking me to pop in. 
Shame the weather and security cut the visit short


----------



## ChrisR

Has someone lost a torch here recently?


----------



## jendifa

Great photos. I grew up nearby and had school trips here. I remember the purple pineapple!


----------



## urbanisle

jendifa said:


> Great photos. I grew up nearby and had school trips here. I remember the purple pineapple!



The purple pineapple needs a lick of paint


----------



## octigen

Hi all

I actually worked at Harcourt Sands in the Entertainments department at the end of the 1992 summer season. I'd just finished a season in Cornwall and Harcourt was short of someone for the last few weeks of their slightly longer opening.

It had apparently been two holiday centres merged into one and, at that time, operated by Warners. The clientelle were a bit older than I had been used to with more retired people and fewer young families, although there was still a Fun Factory kids' club.

The "Mad Hatter" pictured here is a place I remember but wasn't allowed to go into as part of a policy against the entertainments staff being seen doing things like drinking and smoking on our off-duty hours.

The rest of the staff had a deep-seated hatred of the entertainments dept. I never found out why, but it was clearly firmly in place long before I got there! We were seen as outcasts by the other departments - again not at all what I had been used to from working in other holiday centres.

Anyway, I wasn't there long, just a few weeks. Nobody seemed to be enjoying themselves, staff or guests, and there was a bit of an atmosphere about the place that I didn't like. In fact, these photos seem to demonstrate the way the place felt to me when it was open!

Still, it's a shame to see holiday centres closing. There's still a place for them if they concentrate on giving guests a great holiday.


----------

